
Princeton IoT Inspector Now Works on Linux/Raspberry Pi - mountsbay
Used to be macOS only. Now the open-source tool works on Linux and Raspberry Pi. Potentially can be used for long-term monitoring of IoT devices on home networks.
======
mountsbay
See [https://iot-inspector.princeton.edu/](https://iot-
inspector.princeton.edu/)

